# Halloween Weather Forecast 2013



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just for fun, and to give everyone something else to fret about besides unfinished props, it's time to post the weather predictions for your area for Halloween.


Current prediction, Gaithersburg MD, 10.31.13: Mostly sunny, high of 56, low of 35.



Sounds as if I might be needing to add a scarf and gloves to my costume


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Super excited. High of 77 low of 54

I know that seems warm to those outside of Phoenix but as they're still predicting highs in the 90's for the next 3 weeks, 77 is going to be awesome.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Wow, High 61 Low 41 and Sunny. Hope it holds true.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

How are you all getting the predictions? Is there a link for that far ahead? Or are you all just guessing and hoping for great weather?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://theweatherwiz.com/

Thursday
2013-10-31

High temp:
68 F, 20 C
Low temp:
52 F, 11 C 
Partly cloudy and unseasonably warm

I like this one!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Copchick said:


> How are you all getting the predictions? Is there a link for that far ahead? Or are you all just guessing and hoping for great weather?


I use www.accuweather.com

Enter your city and it takes you to a page where you can see short and long term predictions.

Currently for Pittsburgh, the prediction is for a high of 51, low of 35, and sun and some clouds


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Roxy, so glad to get a rain free 'ween.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Mystery with a chance of ambiguity and minor uncertainty along with increasing probabilities of atmospheric and temperature fluctuations...:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

58 to 42 and cloudy for me. I'll take it.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

High of 43 and low of 34 with a clear sky. Sounds like perfect weather to me.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Accuweather calling for sun and some clouds, high of 50 and low of 41. The days before and after also look decent. Nice for final set up and break down. So hoping for a nice day/night, even if chilly.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh Good Grief - I hope not 
Partly to mostly cloudy and seasonable with a chance of some showers & thundershowers


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

High 81; Low 51; Clear skies.  Me happy. 

The day before will be 20 degrees cooler for the high. Good; will keep everyone in the Fall mood.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, I hope it holds true as in western NH, it says sunny with a high 52 ....so around 6 it should be in the 40s ....that should make tge rolling fog better ....I hope!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Sunny and about 70? I'll take that. I'd love a few clouds and a bit cooler, but it's better than the 90F Halloweens we sometimes get here in SoCal.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

High of 77, Low of 54 - as long as the Santa Ana winds don't pick up, I'm golden.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Cloudy with a little rain, 46 degrees. Sounds about normal for me.


----------



## FreakShowQueen (Oct 3, 2013)

68 with a low of 42 and windy (which is normal for NW Oklahoma!) But the weeks before are all going to be in the 50s so should be for some cool weather and zombiefied gloves of some sort...


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Some sun and some clouds. High of 53 and a low of 36....

Looks like shorts and t-shirt weather to me. (LOL)*_


----------



## talkingcatblues (Apr 29, 2013)

Partly cloudy and unseasonably warm (high 77/25, low 54/12) or.... sunny (53/11, 40/5). I'll take either of those. 

Hm - there's a blizzard going on in Wyoming and South Dakota right now.... (!)


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dark with a 100% chance of Trick or Treaters is my personal prediction.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Let me get past tropical storm Karen coming up the eastern seaboard first.
But for Halloween- High temp:
71 F, 
Low temp:
51 F, 
Partly cloudy and unseasonably warm
With lots of chances of rain and thunder storms possibly heavy leading up to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. Dear rain gods, please give the Jersey haunters a break this year 'cause they kinda got screwed over weather-wise the past two years and really could use some perfect Halloween weather for a change. Respectfully yours, everyone else who does not live in New Jersey:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

High of 67, low of 45. Would be nice if it stayed that way.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

High 58, low of 41. Mostly cloudy. Not bad if it stayed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Still looking good out our way - sunshine, high of 66, low of 41.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> P.S. Dear rain gods, please give the Jersey haunters a break this year 'cause they kinda got screwed over weather-wise the past two years and really could use some perfect Halloween weather for a change. Respectfully yours, everyone else who does not live in New Jersey:jol:


Amen Roxy! knocking on my head just in case


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bah! Accuweather now calling for rain on the 31st. I need to stop checking and hope for the best. We've had gorgeous weather here in NW PA for the past few weeks and I'm getting so much done. Just hoping for a decent night on Halloween so it wasn't all for nothing!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

DOH....High of 82 and low of 61 at night. I'll be sweating but it is better than rain or the usual wind gusts that blow everything down.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

High of 70, low of 47 with a it of rain in the afternoon. Hope the rain part isn't true.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

83 of course, just once I'd like it to be 79 on Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Still calling for a little rain in the afternoon and lower temperatures - high of 56, low of 42.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Bah, I really shouldn't look at these things half-a-month in advance. Why do we love to torture ourselves so? Accuweather calls for high 54, low 40 - Overcast with a couple of showers followed by a steadier rain pretty much the entire day. DryDay has the day labeled "risky". 

*Shakes fist at the sky* Please PLEASE not another washout!


----------



## crazy xmas (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like we may get snow again this year lol... 4 years ago I had to dig my yard out.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

That was bit depressing. Heres hoping it changes!

High temp:
58 F, 14 C
 
Low temp:
45 F, 7 C

Cloudy and seasonable with a chance of rain showers - possibly heav


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Accuweather says rain Weatherwiz says nice and unseasonably warm.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Accuweather says steady rain, Weatherwiz says warm and partly cloudy.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

86 as a high and a low of 57. Thank goodness no rain or heavy wind predicted.


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

Depending of which of the two sites i checked its either 80 and sunny or 63 and rain with a low of 35 lol.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm not going there...nope, I won't!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well earlier our weather guy said that Halloween would be dry and sunny. That has changed to cloudy and showers. It's kind of funny cause for the next two weeks its going to be sunny and very little clouds if any. *_


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cold and rainy. Time to make a sacrifice to the rain gods.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

REALLY!!!
*Possible winter storm October 24th??!!

The GFS (Global Forecast System) model is showing a 998mb Nor'easter off the coast of NJ exploding into a full blown winter storm by Thursday of next week. The temperatures look to be in the mid to upper 30s and low 40s!!! This might become something of historic proportions. This is still a week out and forecast and model images are subject to change, just a heads up. If this verifies, an early winter event is possible.
Like · · Share


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our forecast has gone to hell! Next two weeks show colder with rain and even snow mixed in. Halloween high of 44 and lows near freezing with rain and a chance of snow. This will suck majorly and force me to scale back for the second year in a row. Very disappointing.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

You know how it goes. We start putting stuff out on Weds. and it has rained every day since here in Atlanta. Sunday might be our first non-rainy day.

Another reason I need to build more structure props so I can have stuff outside regardless of the weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We are now at partial sunshine, high of 61, and low of 36


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Unfortunately here Downunder the weather is looking fine all week and forecasting rain for our party weekend - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Haven't looked beyond that so far.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

now it shows partly sunny, a shower in the morning and a high in the low 50's. I could be happy with that. I really need to stop looking but I can't. So much invested in this year both time and money. I need to drink!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Eerily cloudy and a cold 38 degrees.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Well earlier our weather guy said that Halloween would be dry and sunny. That has changed to cloudy and showers. It's kind of funny cause for the next two weeks its going to be sunny and very little clouds if any. *_


 Oregon is always hard to predict. Weather coming off the coast can change day to day. Ever notice how the five day forecast usually changes. I never look out beyond two or three days. That being said...it could go either way.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Lambchop said:


> Oregon is always hard to predict. Weather coming off the coast can change day to day. Ever notice how the five day forecast usually changes. I never look out beyond two or three days. That being said...it could go either way.


Same here in Southern New Jersey. I am going to get the TOTers' candy on the Tuesday before Halloween because I will have a better idea of the weather conditions and also what to put out on display.


----------



## Schizodeluxe (Aug 18, 2013)

Just a quick question, down in my area the weather all of a sudden has turned quite windy and a lot of the black plastic sheets I am using are blowing around a bit. The winds decided to come just as I put them up so I'm a little concerned about how I am going to keep this all up if the weather is going to be nasty which it always is here at this time of year for some reason. Any tips? I was hoping to put it up now but I may have to wait until Saturday if this keeps up


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can now breathe a sigh of relief...for now. The Weather Channel says Low of 55 and clear....and 0% chance of rain...i call that perfect night.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

We've had a totally dry October this year around my part of Northern CA, and the next week or so is going to be the same. That said, it'll likely rain like hell on the 31st.
Fingers and toes crossed....


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

So far 55 degrees partly cloudy 20% chance.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Ughh accuweather is saying thunderstorms and high winds for my area of NC,,,,NOOOOO I hope it blows in faster and clears up otherwise I can't do the halloween maze.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

From weather wiz. http://theweatherwiz.com/

High temp:
71 F, 21 C
Low temp:
51 F, 10 C
Partly cloudy and unseasonably warm

I'll take it.

Accuweather? not so much.

Cloudy with a shower in spots
62°Lo 43°


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

High of 82
Low of 61
Partly cloudy and warm.

Good ol' warm Texas Halloween. :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am not far from you Mattimus...I thought we were supposed to get rain on Wed with a drop in temps on Thurs according to the latest outlook. Of course, weather can't really be predicted very well 7 days out.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

60 degrees and rainy during the day; 40 degrees and partly cloudy at night. Now if the forecasters would just clarify when their day turns into night I might be able to plan. Please, please, please hold off until 11/1.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours has now improved and even the local forecasters are calling for a decent day. I'm breathing easier!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

CreeepyCathy said:


> High 81; Low 51; Clear skies. Me happy.
> 
> The day before will be 20 degrees cooler for the high. Good; will keep everyone in the Fall mood.


Lies! All Lies! 

My local T.V. weather now saying: High 68; chance of freaking rain. When will be this chance of rain? In the freakin' evening, of course. 

Oh well, I've stood out in the yard before in the rain. Wasn't H'ween, but, hey, I can do it then, too.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ugh... Local weather forecast:

Thursday: Mostly cloudy, *chance for rain* - breezy. Low: 48. High: 58 inland, 59 shore.

Sunday looks nice though. Adding the weather sensitive stuff to the lawn Sunday anyways since family is coming over for carvings, etc. Will take the opportunity to do my outdoor photoshoot then. AccuWeather says steady rain all day and tapering off at night. Best case I won't get to put up the wall facade over the garage again (hasn't made it out since 2010). Worst case no ToTs but still get my photoshoot in the garage. Won't be the same without the ToTs though


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Latest prediction for our area is breezy and mild with rain, high of 70, low of 51. Fortunately a number of our props can still go out regardless of rain (makes setting up a pain). Anything animatronic or mache-based would have to take a year off, though.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

In my best Karloff
Weather wiz GOOD!
High temp:
71 F, 21 C
Low temp:
51 F, 10 C
Accuweather bad.
Rain becoming steadier
67°Lo 49°


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Weather wiz does not list our city - weather wiz BAD!:googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

high 61, low 49, around ToT time - 53 Rain 30 percent chance .....crossing fingers. 

Party this weekend is going to be rough though, 40s with rain....


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Weather wiz does not list our city - weather wiz BAD!:googly:


Me either I have to choose a nearby town.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Our weather just got updated to 40% chance of showers. Great!


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

70 and sunny day
54 and rain that night

It's really changing a lot.


----------



## chachabella (Oct 4, 2012)

Halloween, itself, will be a beautiful day and evening. With no rain in sight!!

But bummer for me, Tuesday and Wednesday we are having dance performances in the front yard with about 18 people performing. The TV station and Newspaper is coming... and we have thunderstorms with almost an inch of rain, both nights


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

It lied....they are calling for a 50% chance of rain in the evening till the morning.......crappy weather the last 2 years and this sucks.......I bought more props to use and now I don't know what to do or if I should even put the props out.......frustrating!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now calling for a high of 70, low of 60, and possibility of showers from Thursday evening through Friday morning.

Good thing tombstones and skeletons don't mind rain


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

We carved four pumpkins yesterday, bought some wheat straw to display them on....and it starts to rain. :zombie:

Bright side it looks like the rain is coming earlier than anticipated and the forecast for Halloween has the chance of rain diminishing from 40% to 10%. And the low is to be around 60 which is good walking around weather for the ToTs.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

My stomach is in knots. 80% chance of rain. All day. This sucks...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Rain and breezy here! Figures that the only day this week with a solid chance of rain would be Halloween. I am do discouraged right now. We put so much into our haunt in terms of time, labor and money. Really was hoping for a dry evening to have a great final year. Guess the Halloween gods are displeased. The only bright side is that it's supposed to be warm as in the mid 60's, still it sucks. So frustrating. Once again I'll be glad when it's over and I hate that feeling.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Rain all day and evening in the Hoosier state... but... I'm not going to take it. I've printed off 30 flyers I'll take around the neighbor to let folks know our decorations will be out in full force on (a dry) Friday night if anyone would like to check them out.


----------



## hpond69 (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like rain rain and more rain here in Spfld MO


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Still saying showers, so I hope they're light ones.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Rain, rain, rain predicted here. Then at night for a change of pace we will get- rain.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

So far it looks very good which I'm very thankful of. It'll be partly cloudy at night. Hopefully that won't change.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Warm, windy and a slight chance of showers in the evening


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

High of 70 and 12 mph winds during the day. 70% chance of rain at night.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I am genuinely distressed for all of you out in Rainyville, USA. I've got a high of 81 and a low of 53 with clear skies. I'm hoping that the witches cast a spell on those clouds for tomorrow night and cork them right up!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't believe this!! I just saw the latest report for tomorrow night and it is going to be rainy with, get this, 30 to 40 mph wind gusts. Last year was Hurricane Sandy and now this year is going to be a bust also. I wish Mother Nature would cut us a break sometimes, at least for the week of Halloween. Oh well, what do you do. Hope everyone else has a great night.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Rain 80 to 100 percent. 
Weather channel forecast snip (Windy with rain and perhaps a thunderstorm in the afternoon. High 63F. Winds S at 20 to 30 mph. Rainfall possibly over one inch. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph)

Local towns moved trick or treat to Friday nite.

Enjoy you Halloween where ever you are.

I just hope everything stays put in the yard.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I can breathe now. 50% chance of rain in the morning. Clear and 50 degrees tomorrow night. A little on the cold side, but it could be worse.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

90 chance of rain with a possibility of thunder storms and gusting winds


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Rain and wind... A perfect night for mystery and horror... A really bad night for halloween props.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Rain, rain and more rain, let's not forget high winds too. :/


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Yup, rain and wind. Sucks! Two years in a row. God hates me!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What we get, we get. The game is on!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

90 to 100 percent chance of rain, high winds, sustained 25 but gusts over 40. Going to be rough I think....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm sorry for everyone getting soaked today. Here in the northeast we're predicted to have a decent night, breaking our 2-year streak of severe weather calamity. We'll happily bear the haunt torch for you guys this year.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

If the forecast holds true. This afternoon and evening are suppose to change to dry. I'll keep an eye on the sunrise/sunset. That's always been the best weather forecaster . IMO 
Happy Halloween


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sorry for everyone getting soaked today. Here in the northeast we're predicted to have a decent night, breaking our 2-year streak of severe weather calamity. We'll happily bear the haunt torch for you guys this year.


Same here from Suffolk County.
For all of my HauntForum friends who are tormented by bad weather, my heart goes out to you. Everyone works so hard on their props all year only to have Mother Nature bite us in the butt sometimes. But I'm sure those who have already seen your great work appreciate your effort!

Have a HAPPY HALLOWEEN all!


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

I just stepped outside, and it's cloudy, breezy, drizzly, and dreary. The crows are out, and letting their presence be known too. Just a spooky Halloween day. The weatherman says scattered showers throughout the day right up until tot time. Than just spooky :jol: Moohahahaaa!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

It's not supposed to rain until late tonight, but it looks like it's going to pour any moment. It's damp, cloudy, very humid, and just all around icky. And warm. We need a good breeze right now.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very slim chance of rain but cold here. I'm thinking of investing in some kind of warming tent set up in the next couple of years since cold Halloweens seem to be common here.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Winds less then 5 mph and mid 40's here for tonight and good 
luck to those with bad weather don't let it get you down.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Non stop rain through tomorrow AM. Did a setup of approximately 50% of normal. No pneumatics, Animatronics and most of the lighting off line. No fog machines either. 

Can run with light drizzle but it's been a hard rain since yesterday so none of the big stuff. Can't even setup on the front porch as the south wind is blowing rain onto it. 

First time in years that it's been a rain out... Guess I have to accept things...

RandalB


----------



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

*Thunderstorms*

We have thunderstorms moving through Tennessee today and everyone has been encouraged to do trick or treating tomorrow Nov 1. Stinks since have so much setup to do but thankful that tomorrow will be sunny and mild....hope I can get done or ruin my 8 yr streak!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

ToT tonight. 6-7:30pm. NE Ohio. 65 deg. 70% chance of rain. Very windy. 24-34MPH. Guess who's not decorating their yard.

I put most of mine up last night just to photograph it. Our lawn slopes downward so even the slightest breeze knocked down a prop or two. Otherwise it was a balmy 65 deg.

I'd open the garage and put props inside. I'd have to figure out if the garage door opener light can be turned off.

I doubt we'll get many ToT's.

They rescheduled a day ahead of time when it was obvious the remnants of Hurricane Sandy were coming thru in 2012. Down side was ToT was then during the day. Wow was that a spooky haunt - dooh Better than nothing.

My costume will be a Weather Channel guy holding a finger in one ear, a microphone in the other, and looking back over my shoulder every 10 seconds.


----------



## tubbee (Aug 20, 2013)

Pouring rain here all day, bummed out and cannot set up any of the animatronics or anything with the fake blood as it is all done with corn starch. Oh well hopefully next year.


----------



## Halloween Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

Rained out as well. Rescheduled for Saturday at 3 (even though it's a 70% chance of ran)I don't know why they can't have it tomorrow night when there isn't a chance of any rain. Completely bummed out. . . .


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Turned out to be a nice night so far- 50 degrees and almost no wind (never fails- if I put the fog machines out then it's windy, if I don't put them out then the wind dies completely).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The weather was vexing this year. Forecast changed so many times. I did my share of beyotching about it but in the end we set it all up and went all in. The wind was a bear at times but it made for a very spooky corn maze experience. Thankfully the temps stayed fairly warm. We had a good turnout in spite of the weather. Hoping net year we catch a break and have a dry, calm evening, but we survived! now to dry everything out!


----------

